# How many of you talked to the spouses parents during a divorce?



## dubby (Mar 24, 2014)

So going through a bitter divorce. Wife is spreading a bunch of lies around town and told her parents I wouldn't go to counseling. Multiple things happened with her involving other men while we were together toward the end that her parents no nothing about. Always got along good with her parents. I just feel like a need to tell them that I did want to go to counseling and about the other stuff. I don't know if it is the right thing to do but it would make me feel better from a dignity point of view. Would this be stupid thing to do? Married 5 years, together 10.


----------



## Piggy (Apr 24, 2014)

No point to explain. She will just paint you as a baddie. 
I Don talk with him or his family anymore


----------



## Thjor (Feb 18, 2014)

I talk to my h parents everyday. They know what is going on and treat me really well. I don't lie to them and I don't bad mouth my h but they do know what he is like.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess it would depend on your relationship with them to start with. By now your spouse has most likely demonized you to her parents if she is doing to everyone else. While I understand your intentions it will most likely fall onto deaf ears. 

I told my spouses parents many of these same things and also gave her the proof of what I was saying. They just said I made it up and I expected them to say it and they refused to look at the proof. Their children could never do any wrong. Expose her affairs, stick just with the facts if you do talk to them but don’t expect them to believe you. In the end you will just feel more frustrated than anything by the experience


----------



## Forever Changed (Sep 18, 2012)

Follow the rules.

You divorce your husband/wife, you divorce the family.

I never want to speak to EX PIL's ever again.


----------



## myfutureisgone (Mar 4, 2014)

I talk to my MIL all the time. She and I have decided that no matter what happens, we are still family. When I needed my mom cause he was cheating, it was her I turned to.
The rest of my in-laws feel the same. I spend more time with them than he does, tbh. I was joking with him when we signed the separation agreement that I get his family in the D.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

Blood is thicker than water.

It's probably best to cut all ties. Sounds rough now but it makes sense. 

Someday when you're with someone new these people won't matter to you.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

chances are your in-laws know more of the truth than you think

in-laws are often in denial and blameshift to suit their own child

even if they believed the lies, "everything comes out in the wash"

I was painted all bad by my X and when her friends or mutual ones

asked me about it, I asked two questions, 1-what do you think and 

2-did you check the source. If they want to blind faith believe, that

is not my problem. But overall, I was very lucky.... my MiL and I were

very close...called her my second mom. It hurt me more when she 

died than it did my X leaving


----------

